# Clean out tool to give away.



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here we have a brand new Never used Husqvarna 330 clean out tool. 
Just trying to help some of you fellas out with the wet heavy slushy plugging problem 😉 Free for the taking.... 😆









Sent from my shed!


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Lmao!!!


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

OK I'll Bite!
Just curious..... Are you going to replace the slot with a hammer?:smiley-confused013::signlol:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Who needs one of those? never had a blower clog up b4 i guess im lucky :wavetowel2:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Hah, that's cold man.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I have one of those tools with my machine as well. I find it useful for shovelling out the car.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Weird, I use mine all the time. To keep away jelous neighbors.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Ya better hang on it.......Had a Husqvarna before...... Without question the tool was the best part of the machine. No doubt will last forever!!!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if it were worth $4500 it would be a wash for the lucky new owner......right ?:wavetowel2:


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

lol


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

How come none of the HSS Honda owners aren't all of this one. They'll need a spare once their current one wears out. LOL


Yep - I'm just jealous !


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I might have one also have not used my Toro tool in 3 years, now where did I put it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

*Offer accepted if still available!*

Offer accepted if still available! Heck - probably don't need it for my new (unused as yet) HSS1332ATD, but my trusty HS80K1-TAS :blowerhugpurchased new in 1987) could use it from time to time!


----------

